# XBox Live, profile list



## Firky (Jan 14, 2007)

Fancy starting a list of some U75ers Xbox live profiles, add them etc?

U75, Gamertag, Games

Firky | Firky | GoW, CoD3 and a card game called Uno
Swarfega | Clockworkweasel | Tiger Woods 07
Boris Sprinkler | ratdk | GoW, Fifa07 and PGR3
chriswill | mrchriswill | Pro evo
ChrisFilter | ChrisFilter | Worms
Crispy | Crispy75 | Halo3 muthafuckas
Marius | Redsquirrel69
Superape | Mighty Upsetter


----------



## The Groke (Jan 14, 2007)

I am on there as Clockworkweasel.

I don't often play online though, cos teh internet here sucks.

Any good turn-based games on the thing?


----------



## The Groke (Jan 14, 2007)

Oh, and I play mine on a 63" LCD with 9:1 sound.


----------



## Firky (Jan 14, 2007)

Added you anyway.

I had an invite earlier - can only presume it came from someone on here, but I fucked up and crashed the thing (CoD3 seems to crash on split screen) 

Don't know of any turn based games but Uno is alright for a laugh and only £4. Just a silly card game, quite addictive.


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Jan 15, 2007)

I am on there as ratdk

Games I have, Gears of War, Fifa07 and PGR3 might be tempted to get some of the arcade games though.


----------



## The Groke (Jan 15, 2007)

I got Tiger Woods 07 - I reckon that would be forgiving to a fairly shit link, if anyone is ever up for a game........

I am 4 hours ahead of you lot and my weekends are on funny days though.


----------



## chriswill (Jan 15, 2007)

Im on as mrchriswill

Pro evo is my poison.


----------



## Firky (Jan 15, 2007)

mwgdrwg said:
			
		

> Firky, why don't you update the first thread with a list?



I would do but there is now a 24 hour limit on editing posts. I will wait unil a dozern or so people have replied then pm a mod


----------



## chriswill (Jan 15, 2007)

Geometry wars is ace too, them little purple buggers


----------



## ChrisFilter (Mar 26, 2007)

I'm on as ChrisFilter - only really played Worms online, as of yet.


----------



## Crispy (Sep 26, 2007)

I'm

Crispy75

and I will only play Halo3 with you. Halo3 or GTFO.

Firky - I'll edit you post.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 26, 2007)

Got Halo 3 sitting on my desk. Will provide cannon fodder for you lot.

Can you set up clans like you could do in Halo 2? Perhaps we need a u75 Halo 3 clan?


----------



## Gromit (Sep 26, 2007)

Redsquirrel69

I'm only on silver atm though. I'll upgrade to gold again when i get something I want to multiplay. Halo 3 might be that game but i'll wait until I come back from my fortnight abroad before signing up to find out.


----------



## Crispy (Sep 26, 2007)

mwgdrwg said:
			
		

> Got Halo 3 sitting on my desk. Will provide cannon fodder for you lot.
> 
> Can you set up clans like you could do in Halo 2? Perhaps we need a u75 Halo 3 clan?


No official clans, I think. But friends lists will do.


----------



## Superape (Sep 30, 2007)

On as Mighty Upsetter


----------



## Cloud (Oct 7, 2007)

I'll add you all if that's ok but prefer not to post up my own ID on here.

I must whip all your asses on the moto GP 07 online demo so please, anyone interested, download it and get your race face on 

Also have COD3 and Halo3, totally shit at both, can't use a pad for FPS. Excuse over.


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Oct 24, 2007)

firky said:
			
		

> Fancy starting a list of some U75ers Xbox live profiles, add them etc?
> 
> U75, Gamertag, Games
> 
> ...



This is kevin...

My gamertag is FOTD xMaYh3Mx
                     Gow II CoD3 II Halo 3 II
                     add this gamertag on Xbox live..i only have 4 spaces left.


----------



## chriswill (Oct 30, 2007)

Is live down?


----------



## The Boy (Mar 11, 2008)

Following my thread re whether to buy a 360 I bought one (evnen tho I can't afford it  )

Anyways, I'm on there as redfrog69.  Only have CoD4 (they didn't have any pre-owned copies and it's the real reason I was buying an xbox so paid the 45 squids )

Having said that, I have a friend who has PGR4, Gears of war, and tiger wods 07 all of which are fun on LIVE. And he's up here most weekends with his XBOX cause I have a wen connection


----------



## wishface (Mar 30, 2008)

me too, ironically. I have VF5 as well (the 360 controller is a bit cumbersome for it tho) and Shadowrun (and Mass Effect).


----------



## keybored (May 25, 2008)

I'm keypulse and I'll play GTAIV or Saint's Row for now. Do I really _need_ one of those headset thingios?


ETA FFS all my achievements are on a different offline profile and merging them looks like either it'll cost £, I'll have to choose another nick or I'll have to contact Microsoft


----------



## Barking_Mad (Jul 11, 2008)

im down as: Idiot Wind

or maybe Idiot_Wind.

something like that.


----------



## fucthest8 (Jul 11, 2008)

Some fucker nicked my boardname from here and is using it on XBox Live.

In fact there's a couple of variantions, including "The real fucthest8" for instance. Bastards.


----------



## tommers (Jul 11, 2008)

fucthest8 said:


> Some fucker nicked my boardname from here and is using it on XBox Live.
> 
> In fact there's a couple of variantions, including "The real fucthest8" for instance. Bastards.





"I'M fucthest8!"

"No!!!  I'M fucthest8"

"I'm fucthest8, and so's my wife!"


----------



## keybored (Jul 11, 2008)

fucthest8 said:


> Some fucker nicked my boardname from here and is using it on XBox Live.
> 
> In fact there's a couple of variantions, including "The real fucthest8" for instance. Bastards.



That's nothing. I fucked it up so badly I nicked _my own_ username!


----------



## dlx1 (Sep 3, 2008)

some fuck got mu use ID


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 4, 2008)

I have just re-purchased Halo 3.

Anyone up for a game? Crispy?


----------



## Motown_ben (Oct 3, 2008)

anyone got tiger woods 09 yet? im on live as cosmicscouser.


----------



## revol68 (Oct 10, 2008)

Oh i've just got one, I'm nothingnegated and I'm mostly interested in FIFA 09 action though am keen to experiment in the likes of GTA IV, Call of Duty 4 and the upcoming GoW2.


----------



## dlx1 (Oct 13, 2008)

I got a free month tryout. Only 8 people on a server COD4.

xbox.com/en-GB/live/Join.htm
don't say much about xbox live 

Can I pick what server to go on (age group) not amed at me 
last night Kids - I fuck your fuck your mum your mum 

on ebay there XBOX-360-LIVE-12-MONTH-GOLD-MEMBERSHIP £26.49 is this fake(con) on xbox live it was 30+ 

ta


----------



## internetstalker (Dec 24, 2008)

Add me if you like

the5talker


----------



## tommers (Dec 25, 2008)

Santa brought me a 12 month subscription, a wireless headset and a copy of Call of Duty : WAW...

I've never used XBox Live before but will get it up and going tomorrow if anybody fancies shooting some american kids.

edit:  gamertag is "JakeNClair"

I'm rubbish, get killed about twice as often as I kill anybody but I do love it.  

We need a stoned urban cadre to take the place over.

I've also got GTAIV, Soul Calibur, Halo 3, Dead Rising...


----------



## ChrisFilter (Dec 29, 2008)

Got another 360 for Xmas so am back online 

Only got Halo 3 and PGR4 with online capabilities, but going to buy Fifa 09 and see if they have anything else on the cheap in Game.


----------



## Daniel (Jan 4, 2009)

Gamertag=Kushti

I play CoD4 and Fifa 09 atm, but up for any game if I have it.


----------



## sim667 (Jan 5, 2009)

Bought an xbox 360 elite of a mate and got a 30 day xbox gold free trial......... Been playing GoW2 and burnout paradise online, although Im going to get COD4 + WAW when I can

Im also wondering how I'd get on with Fallout 3.

I want to get a couple more racing games too, Ideally Id like a decent car and bike one (a realistic one, not like burnout) and im seriously considering getting 'The deadliest catch' too......

Xbox gamertag is simbolini if anyones up for an add..... I need people to play with!
Anyone know where to get a xbox live gold subscription cheap?


----------



## internetstalker (Jan 5, 2009)

sim667 said:


> Anyone know where to get a xbox live gold subscription cheap?



just google it

you'll find a 13 month membership for around 27 bucks

or try ebay!


----------



## Gromit (Jan 5, 2009)

I just completed Need for Speed Undercover. 

Went onto Online play and it seems rather lacking in terms of accomplishments to keep you interested. You should win money or something for races which you can spend on cars etc. Just like on the Single player game. But there is none of that. Shame.

So I'm back on CoD - WaW and getting my arse handed to me by everyone.

I haven't responded to your friend request yet Internetstalker as a) I didn't realise who you were when i got it. b) I wasn't sure that i was going to renew my xbox live subscription but the automatic renewal direct debit went through despite the card details having an expired end date.


----------



## sim667 (Jan 5, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> just google it
> 
> you'll find a 13 month membership for around 27 bucks
> 
> or try ebay!



thanks..... Ill have a look


----------



## sim667 (Jan 5, 2009)

Marius said:


> b) I wasn't sure that i was going to renew my xbox live subscription but the automatic renewal direct debit went through despite the card details having an expired end date.



where do you go to set up a direct debit for it?

Id much rather do that monthly than keep remember to buy a card every year.


----------



## kabbes (Jan 5, 2009)

My gamertag is kabbes77, if anybody wants to give my l337 skills a go.


----------



## dlx1 (Jan 5, 2009)

kabbes said:


> My gamertag is kabbes77, if anybody wants to give my l337 skills a go.


what do you play ?


----------



## Daniel (Jan 5, 2009)

I'd recommend midnight club LA for a driving game, has bikes (if only 3) and good customisation elements, as well as being a pretty fun driving game.


----------



## kabbes (Jan 6, 2009)

dlx1 said:


> what do you play ?


Only just got it at Xmas.  So far: Virtua Fighter 5 (because I am a VF-junky), and Gears of War are the obvious multiplayers.  Also, I have Fallout 3 (not yet started), Fable 2 (only just started) and GTA IV (some way through).


----------



## sim667 (Jan 8, 2009)

no one added me


----------



## dlx1 (Jan 8, 2009)

^ I COD4 you

_from a snipers point_

Still can't stop playing TF2 
what Farcry2 like online  still SHIT ?


----------



## tommers (Jan 9, 2009)

sim667 said:


> no one added me



I added you.  And Marius. 

I want people to play COD:WAW with me.


----------



## Daniel (Jan 10, 2009)

kabbes said:


> My gamertag is kabbes77, if anybody wants to give my l337 skills a go.



Tells me your gamertag doesn't exist


----------



## tommers (Jan 11, 2009)

Daniel.x3h said:


> Tells me your gamertag doesn't exist



yeah, me too. 

I've added a load of people tonight so if you get a friend request from JakeNClair then it's from me.

And if I haven't added you then send me a friend request, I got bored of tapping them in.


----------



## kabbes (Jan 11, 2009)

Oops, it should have been kabbes7.


----------



## internetstalker (Jan 11, 2009)

tommers said:


> yeah, me too.
> 
> I've added a load of people tonight so if you get a friend request from JakeNClair then it's from me.
> 
> And if I haven't added you then send me a friend request, I got bored of tapping them in.



do it online 

it's much quicker


----------



## Gromit (Jan 11, 2009)

sim667 said:


> where do you go to set up a direct debit for it?
> 
> Id much rather do that monthly than keep remember to buy a card every year.



From within xBox live itself. My xbox/ Manage Account/Memberships

Right following the do it online suggestion (cheers) I've added everyone's tag that was plainly obvious in their post. 

If you haven't received a request then it wasn't obvious in your message and so i missed it or you is the banned Firky. Its not cause i iz dissing you bro / or bro'ess.


----------



## Gromit (Jan 11, 2009)

I may or may not be playing the same games as all you right now but that doesn't mean i wont be in the future. 

Mainly play COD WAW atm.

When i get fed up of that i might return to COD4 or Rainbow 6 Vegas 2.

p.s. Release the DOGS!


----------



## tommers (Jan 11, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> do it online
> 
> it's much quicker



nice one.  

played a bit of WAW with Marius this afternoon, it's good to have somebody on your side...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 11, 2009)

Right, have signed up via the site (even though the box aint online for another couple weeks!), my gamertag: SupaKidE

Gonna add you lot via the site in the meantime, feel free to add me too...


----------



## Daniel (Jan 11, 2009)

Ah was wondering who that was


----------



## Ranbay (Jan 11, 2009)

BoB2oo9

play COD4/5 and Skate/Skate2 from next week


----------



## SK. (Jan 11, 2009)

I've added a few also  I normally message the person also so that they know who I am as my name is different on there than my usual Forum name


----------



## Gromit (Jan 11, 2009)

Aye was nice to play in a party for a change and chat whilst playing. 
We should pick a night to set up a larfe party and play one night.


----------



## internetstalker (Jan 11, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Right, have signed up via the site (even though the box aint online for another couple weeks!), my gamertag: *SupaKidE*
> Gonna add you lot via the site in the meantime, feel free to add me too...



that was was you was it?

sweet!


----------



## jodal (Jan 21, 2009)

I'm based in Oz so I'll most likely never be on when any of you lot are online but here is my gamertag anyway: Jodal1n0z


----------



## SW9 (Jan 26, 2009)

Hiya,
I added loads of the other day, my name is cigarface69
Thanks


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 29, 2009)

I got me an adapter, am hooking up the 360 as I type (it's just installing the NXE)! Will be online for CoD4, Halo 3 or TF2 fun tonight if anybodies about!?


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jan 30, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> I got me an adapter, am hooking up the 360 as I type (it's just installing the NXE)! Will be online for CoD4, Halo 3 or TF2 fun tonight if anybodies about!?



Welcome to XBOX LIVE 

I did see you online playing Halo, but I had a pre-arranged Street Fighter Turbo II HD Remix match.

Get the free maps for Halo, the heroic map pack, and cold storage. I'll see you online for a Halo match soon.


----------



## Gromit (Jan 30, 2009)

My Internet has gone poo cause of rubbish BT line quality. So no point me playing online at as I get owned due to crap ping. Grrrrrr.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 30, 2009)

mwgdrwg said:


> Welcome to XBOX LIVE
> 
> I did see you online playing Halo, but I had a pre-arranged Street Fighter Turbo II HD Remix match.
> 
> Get the free maps for Halo, the heroic map pack, and cold storage. I'll see you online for a Halo match soon.



Cool! Yeah I'm still finding my way round this, it doesn't all seem to flow like PC online gaming...


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jan 30, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Cool! Yeah I'm still finding my way round this, it doesn't all seem to flow like PC online gaming...



It is different to PC online, as in you can't choose servers and jump straight in to a game. Matchmaking can take a while in comparison. Best thing to do is to party-up at the end of a match, or create a party with people on your friend lists.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 30, 2009)

mwgdrwg said:


> It is different to PC online, as in you can't choose servers and jump straight in to a game. Matchmaking can take a while in comparison. Best thing to do is to party-up at the end of a match, or create a party with people on your friend lists.



Yeah not being able to choose servers kinda threw me...means you can't have a good clan list/server list to hang out on. How do you download the maps etc you mentioned?


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jan 30, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Yeah not being able to choose servers kinda threw me...means you can't have a good clan list/server list to hang out on. How do you download the maps etc you mentioned?



I think if you load Halo 3, press the start button, choose Marketplace, go through the huge list and choose those free maps...I think.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 30, 2009)

mwgdrwg said:


> I think if you load Halo 3, press the start button, choose Marketplace, go through the huge list and choose those free maps...I think.



Ah right...will check it out tonight.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 31, 2009)

jodal said:


> I'm based in Oz so I'll most likely never be on when any of you lot are online but here is my gamertag anyway: Jodal1n0z



I've added you.


----------



## madeinbrixton (Feb 1, 2009)

i'm on live as "the instructor" on Live for on Halo COD4 or COD5 and most other games too. im pooo at them though and want to improve, so am up for a match if someone wants to tan my hide and/or take their frustration out on a poor soul!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 1, 2009)

Cool will add you now, still haven't had a game of CoD4 with any urbanites...


----------



## Daniel (Feb 1, 2009)

If any of you guys wana play some pistols n knives on CoD4 tonight I'll jump on now


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 1, 2009)

I'm up for a game up until ten, invite me on the box and I'll join you.


----------



## electroplated (Feb 1, 2009)

I'm on as electr0plated and I've got Halo 3, PGR and GTA 4 if anyone wants a game...


----------



## Daniel (Feb 1, 2009)

I got distracted writing and peeing in snow =\

Only 10:01, still up for it?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 1, 2009)

electroplated said:


> I'm on as electr0plated and I've got Halo 3, PGR and GTA 4 if anyone wants a game...



Cool, have added you. Btw, how do you play GTA 4 online? Had a look and it wasn't obvious...



Daniel.x3h said:


> I got distracted writing and peeing in snow =\
> 
> Only 10:01, still up for it?



Oops! I kinda got distracted in Halo 3 (and had my ass kicked)! Some other time?


----------



## electroplated (Feb 1, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Cool, have added you. Btw, how do you play GTA 4 online? Had a look and it wasn't obvious...



cool - you do it via the mobile phone - the multiplayer mode is in there...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 1, 2009)

electroplated said:


> cool - you do it via the mobile phone - the multiplayer mode is in there...



Ah right...so what can you do online, is it multiplayer for missions?


----------



## Daniel (Feb 1, 2009)

Three game modes are sorta like missions.  Co-op of 4.

You can race, kill eachother, play cowboys and indians or just go cruising.

Not a bad a MP imo.


----------



## dlx1 (Feb 2, 2009)

> Ah right...so what can you do online, is it multiplayer for missions?



no not missions

there C&P
1. Hangmans NOOSE
2. Car Jack City
3. Bomb da Base
5. Mafia Work
6. Team Mafia Work
7. Deathmatch
8. Team Deathmatch
9. Turf War
10. Cops N Crooks
*11. Race* - played
12. GTA Race
13. Deal Breaker
*14. Free Mode  * - played
15. Car Jack City


----------



## Daniel (Feb 2, 2009)

dlx1 said:


> no not missions
> 
> there C&P
> 1. Hangmans NOOSE- Another 4 man co-op mission. Gota transport a mafia boss to a safe position while NOOSE(SWAT) hunt you down with a passion.
> ...



Im stealing your game mode list and adding stuff 

The co-op is very fun, and if you wana play sometime I'll dig out GTA again


----------



## dlx1 (Feb 2, 2009)

Could have a U75 *Turf War*

_my postcode better then yours_


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 2, 2009)

LOL! GTA online was fun played the mafia work one as that, at the time, had the most players. Great fun!


----------



## sim667 (Feb 5, 2009)

electroplated said:


> I'm on as electr0plated and I've got Halo 3, PGR and GTA 4 if anyone wants a game...



Tried to play after ur invite, but the game session was closed.....

went back to gow2 and kicked ass!


----------



## bmd (Feb 6, 2009)

dlx1 said:


> no not missions...



I might have missed it but can't find your ID on here. 

I've added you all, I'm JAHMNbox. 

Oh and I'm up for playing anything really, apart from Viva Pinata.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 6, 2009)

Cool, have accepted your request.


----------



## bmd (Feb 6, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Cool, have accepted your request.



Nice one, thanks. 

Saying that, I've just moved house and BT have decided I can't have broadband til next week. 

But after then I'd love a go at Left4Dead, four of us against the zombie hordes! Or whatever you've got atm.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 6, 2009)

I've got:

CoD4
The Orange Box
Halo 3
GTA4


----------



## tommers (Feb 6, 2009)

Bob Marleys Dad said:


> Nice one, thanks.
> 
> Saying that, I've just moved house and BT have decided I can't have broadband til next week.
> 
> But after then I'd love a go at Left4Dead, four of us against the zombie hordes! Or whatever you've got atm.



yeah, I fancy left4dead too...  I might see if I can buy it...


----------



## bmd (Feb 6, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> I've got:
> 
> CoD4
> The Orange Box
> ...



Haven't got Halo 3 or GTA 4 but I can borrow them. Hopefully my connection will be less flaky now I've moved house. Last time I played TF2 I moved, froze for a second, moved, everyone else disappeared etc etc.

Gwaaarn tommers, you know you want to.


----------



## tommers (Feb 6, 2009)

Bob Marleys Dad said:


> Gwaaarn tommers, you know you want to.



Ordered it.  Won't arrive for about a week.  I've just restarted Fallout though and also playing FIFA and COD5, so got enough to be getting on with...


----------



## bmd (Feb 6, 2009)

tommers said:


> Ordered it.  Won't arrive for about a week.  I've just restarted Fallout though and also playing FIFA and COD5, so got enough to be getting on with...



Nice one! 

I've got COD5, would be up for a bit of war next week, when the old connection gets sorted.


----------



## Daniel (Feb 7, 2009)

Damn, I have all of your tags, but have yet to play with one of you 

Why don't we try and arrange a U75 gaming night, where we all play a game we all have in private lobbies etc.

Most of us seem to have CoD4/5 and GTA which is a start 

I'm really in the mood to play some GTA as long as there is at least 4 of us to play.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 7, 2009)

I like the idea of a semi regular gaming sesh, Sunday afternoons are the best for me as my week changes depending on work etc. I'm about this evening if anyone fancies some CoD4, TF2 or GTA4?


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Feb 24, 2009)

jimweaver1974, just bought the 12 month XBOX Live package.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 28, 2009)

You can get a 13 month Gold sub for 30 quid here: http://www.instantlivecodes.com/


----------



## electroplated (Mar 2, 2009)

i now have COD4 and am loving it - well up for some online of that or GTA4

does having the lost & damned add on expand the multiplayer options?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 2, 2009)

CoD4 is excellent, without doubt my most played game online.


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Mar 3, 2009)

I've changed my Xbox live name to pabodie1931 , Kid_E I've just accepted you as a friend so any time you want a game or two just let me know.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 3, 2009)

Ah cool, did wonder who that was!


----------



## tommers (Mar 9, 2009)

right...  I've got a holiday off work on thurs, fri, mon and tues... Sky assure me that my interweb will start working sometime on thurs so I am available on those days to come out and play...

anybody else???? 

FIFA, COD5, Left4Dead are possibilities....


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 9, 2009)

Only got fifa of those three but up for a game.


----------



## tommers (Mar 9, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Only got fifa of those three but up for a game.



You about during the day?  I gave up on FIFA today out of frustration... but I'm still up for a bit of online action...


----------



## fortunesfool (Aug 5, 2009)

Tag is iscarbro

Mainly play Fifa online


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 5, 2009)

SupaKidE, about for CoD4, Fifa 09, Battlefield 1943 and Team Fortress 2.


----------



## dlx1 (Aug 7, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> SupaKidE, about for CoD4, Fifa 09, Battlefield 1943 and



never seen yar


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 7, 2009)

You lie! 

Yeah haven't played it for a while, CoD4 and now BF1943 has sucked up all my FPS time...


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 1, 2009)

im a n00b to all this 'live' malarky but heres my user name : ' neil2332'


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 4, 2009)

Hello. I am mostly called catabuca on there. You know. Just, in case.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 4, 2009)

Should have the box back soon, my gamer tag is SupaKidE, add me peeps!


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 10, 2009)




----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 10, 2009)

Back in action, new peeps add me!


----------



## JE:5 (Nov 3, 2009)

My gamertag is AlienChrist

I'm pretty much glued to Forza 3 at the minute but I do love a good ruck on Far Cry 2 every now and then.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 3, 2009)

Added you to my friends list.


----------



## dlx1 (Nov 19, 2009)

my ran out. Only got 44% for trash talk


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 20, 2009)

Vintage Paw said:


> Hello. I am mostly called catabuca on there. You know. Just, in case.



Incidentally, it's probably pretty pointless adding me, other than to see what achievements I've got, because despite getting a year's worth of gold membership I still haven't played online. Not once. I'm too scared


----------



## spawnofsatan (Dec 4, 2009)

Xbox live tag flakeyspawny


----------



## fogbat (Dec 4, 2009)

original_fogbat

Because some other swine registered _fogbat_ first


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 5, 2009)

Added you both.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 5, 2009)

fogbat said:


> original_fogbat
> 
> Because some other swine registered _fogbat_ first



Weird got a message no such user exists...


----------



## audiotech (Dec 19, 2009)

On as audiocodes


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 19, 2009)

Cool have added you.


----------



## SmellyBridge (Dec 26, 2009)

Santa gave me an Xbox 

Gamertag : Craigofski

Games : Forza3, FIFA 10, (and Modern Warfare 2 if I can get it somewhere today).


----------



## Wintermute (Jan 5, 2010)

Wintermute07

Games.... Burnout Paradise, Forza 2, few others... but all I'm playing at the moment is Modern Warfare 2, where my role seems mainly to serve as a warning to others. If you're feeling despondent about your abilities and want to watch someone run in circles while you pepper them with automatic weapons fire, I'm your man.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 5, 2010)

Wintermute said:


> Wintermute07
> 
> Games.... Burnout Paradise, Forza 2, few others... but all I'm playing at the moment is Modern Warfare 2, where my role seems mainly to serve as a warning to others. If you're feeling despondent about your abilities and want to watch someone run in circles while you pepper them with automatic weapons fire, I'm your man.



MW2 is the game of the moment for the xbox u75 peeps. Look forward to seeing online.


----------



## al (Jan 23, 2010)

Wintermute said:


> Wintermute07
> 
> Games.... Burnout Paradise, Forza 2, few others... but all I'm playing at the moment is Modern Warfare 2, where my role seems mainly to serve as a warning to others. If you're feeling despondent about your abilities and want to watch someone run in circles while you pepper them with automatic weapons fire, I'm your man.



 me too...

have added loads of peeps from this list - I'm beardslap


----------



## ChrisFilter (Feb 8, 2010)

chrisgilfoy


----------



## Dooby (Feb 8, 2010)

*explain to me then...*

I've had an xbox 360 for several months and I don't understand this 'live' part malarky. A mate DID promise to buy his own xbox shortly after and set us both up but he hasn't done it yet 

So if anyone would like to point me in the direction of 'basic xbox instructions for cretins that even your granny wouldn't struggle to understand', I'd be most grateful. 

Though be aware I don't own anything with the word 'warfare' in it, and am unlikely to feel the need to do so anytime soon. However I am always happy to hit trolls with blunt weapons


----------



## Dooby (Feb 8, 2010)

Though hang on - I've just looked through the last few pages here and it's NOT THE SAME PEOPLE who post on here as in the other boards is it, eh? You creatures of the dark, you...


----------



## ChrisFilter (Feb 8, 2010)

Plug in a network cable and you can download demos, arcade games, etc, etc. You don't have to play online... I rarely do. It's a confusing and cut throat world out there.


----------



## Dooby (Feb 8, 2010)

ChrisFilter said:


> Plug in a network cable and you can download demos, arcade games, etc, etc. You don't have to play online... I rarely do. It's a confusing and cut throat world out there.



Yes, I understand everything you've said that came after 'plug in a network cable'. 

If you're playing against your mates who are elsewhere - I take it you have to go online for that? Which is 'live'?


----------



## Crispy (Feb 8, 2010)

Dooby said:


> Yes, I understand everything you've said that came after 'plug in a network cable'.
> 
> If you're playing against your mates who are elsewhere - I take it you have to go online for that? Which is 'live'?


Live!™ is Microsoft's trademark for the Xbox's online service. It comes in two tiers, Silver and Gold. Silver is free and lets you chat online, download games, watch videos etc. Gold costs extra and lets you play online against your friends or stangers, and has other features like Sky TV, facebook, last.fm etc.

To get Live! Silver, plug a network cable in and turn on your xbox.


----------



## Dooby (Feb 8, 2010)

Crispy said:


> Live!™ is Microsoft's trademark for the Xbox's online service. It comes in two tiers, Silver and Gold. Silver is free and lets you chat online, download games, watch videos etc. Gold costs extra and lets you play online against your friends or stangers, and has other features like Sky TV, facebook, last.fm etc.
> 
> To get Live! Silver, plug a network cable in and turn on your xbox.



ok, I'm kind of getting it, though I can barely get my telly or internet to work at the moment, for which I must start another thread - I do need to overhaul/update my machines and wires an all. And when I say 'I', of course I must find someone to do this for me.

it sounds like I'd want gold then, as figured the main thing was to play against people I knew, rather than have to rendezvous in the mail room at work to discuss which level we've achieved in the assassin's guild, oh yes


----------



## fen_boy (Feb 14, 2010)

I succumbed to the £99 Xbox, I'm 'fenboy0'.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 14, 2010)

Cool! What games do you play?


----------



## fen_boy (Feb 15, 2010)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Cool! What games do you play?



Nothing yet, I picked up Halo 3 for £15 so will plod through that. Never played any of the Halos so am looking forward to it.
I'm planning on getting Left 4 Dead or Left 4 Dead 2 though.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Feb 15, 2010)

Get MW2. It's pretty amazing.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 15, 2010)

I'd also go for l4d2 over the first one.


----------



## fen_boy (Feb 15, 2010)

ChrisFilter said:


> Get MW2. It's pretty amazing.



Nah, had it on PS3 and traded it in. It was fun while it lasted, but I got bored of it pretty quickly.


----------



## CNT36 (Mar 11, 2010)

Dobbs777 and i'm mainly playing MW2. Badly.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Apr 19, 2010)

fusilli chris


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 21, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> Hello. I am mostly called catabuca on there. You know. Just, in case.





Vintage Paw said:


> Incidentally, it's probably pretty pointless adding me, other than to see what achievements I've got, because despite getting a year's worth of gold membership I still haven't played online. Not once. I'm too scared



So I went online and played with real other people for the first time a week or so ago. It was soooo scary, but I toughed it out.

I still don't have all the cool kids' games, but I'd be up for fucking some people's shit up in Red Dead Redemption at some point


----------



## loud 1 (Jul 21, 2010)

dsm419

i dont really play online apart from mw2,and trial bikes hd 

add me you fuks.


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 11, 2010)

Howdy folks! Long time PC gamer and former clan leader now seeks XBOX live pals for MW2 malarky.

Gamertag: BeardyDrummer

I look forward to fighting alongside, or killing, you


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 11, 2010)

As above, I'm chrisgilfoy - add me.


----------



## electroplated (Nov 11, 2010)

I'm electr0plated (spelt with a zero... someone stole my name before i signed up )

always up for some black ops or BFBC2


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 11, 2010)

SupaKidE, add me.


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 11, 2010)

Alrighty peoples. I'll be home in about an hour. Any of you around then?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 11, 2010)

Yep. What games do you play?


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 11, 2010)

hehehe..I only bought it on Tuesday and so far...1. MW2


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 11, 2010)

Ah cool, yeah I'm up for some of that, mainly only play domination though, can't be arsed with the team death match game anymore...


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 11, 2010)

FFS. What a fucking pain that was. Had to create another profile. BeardyDrummer. Have invited you guys.


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Nov 11, 2010)

I'm Pabodie1931.

Don't play MW2 any more but if you want a game or two of BF Bad Company 2 then I'll be up for it.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 11, 2010)

Wouldn't mind a good squad game of BFBC2 sometime myself...


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 11, 2010)

Anyone played Fable 3 multiplayer? I really have no idea what it's all about, but just having completed the main story and having exhausted my options with the local whores I'm interested to see what it's all about (and get the freaking multiplayer achievements, obv.).


----------



## internetstalker (Nov 11, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> Anyone played Fable 3 multiplayer? I really have no idea what it's all about, but just having completed the main story *and having exhausted my options with the local whores* I'm interested to see what it's all about (and get the freaking multiplayer achievements, obv.).


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 11, 2010)

That was blates an invitation to anonymous video game sex, btw.


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 12, 2010)

Well that was a baptism of fire. Fuck me some players out there are good. And fuck me I see "noob toobing" is still alive and well. Skilless bastards.


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Nov 15, 2010)

I'm Mr C Copperpot.


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 15, 2010)

What games do you play Mr C?


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Nov 15, 2010)

Just MW2 so far.

I'm thinking of getting left for dead 1 and or 2 soon though.

ETA: Playing online for the first time while trying to keep an eye on a newly mobile 9 month old = Total Pwnage!


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 15, 2010)

Awesome. I only have that and Hawx 2...which is really shit. Getting Black Ops next payday though.


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Nov 15, 2010)

TitanSound said:


> Awesome. I only have that and Hawx 2...which is really shit. Getting Black Ops next payday though.



I think I'll get it by xmas if I can afford it.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 15, 2010)

Chester Copperpot said:


> Just MW2 so far.
> 
> I'm thinking of getting left for dead 1 and or 2 soon though.
> 
> ETA: Playing online for the first time while trying to keep an eye on a newly mobile 9 month old = Total Pwnage!


 
Get L4D 2, it's great online in co-op!


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Nov 15, 2010)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Get L4D 2, it's great online in co-op!



I think I NEED to get it! Is it any good for single player or is it a pure online fest?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 15, 2010)

Chester Copperpot said:


> I think I NEED to get it! Is it any good for single player or is it a pure online fest?


 
Single player is fun but it's a whole other thing in online co-op! Should be quite cheap now if you look around.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 16, 2010)

MODS - can someone else be put in charge of this thread to update the first page list of usernames?


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 16, 2010)

So when are we going to have a U75 Xbox Live game of something? Anything! 

I nominate Halo Reach, but quite willing to play Bad Company 1 or 2, L4D1, Street Fighter IV, Halo 3.

How about arcade games...off the top of my head - Street Fighter II HDR, Perfect Dark, Outrun.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 16, 2010)

mwgdrwg said:


> So when are we going to have a U75 Xbox Live game of something? Anything!
> 
> I nominate Halo Reach, but quite willing to play Bad Company 1 or 2, L4D1, Street Fighter IV, Halo 3.
> 
> How about arcade games...off the top of my head - Street Fighter II HDR, Perfect Dark, Outrun.


 
I'm up for BC2, L4D 2, Halo Reach in that order.


----------



## electroplated (Nov 16, 2010)

BC2, Black Ops, Perfect dark and outrun all fine with me


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 17, 2010)

mwgdrwg said:


> So when are we going to have a U75 Xbox Live game of something? Anything!
> 
> I nominate Halo Reach, but quite willing to play Bad Company 1 or 2, L4D1, Street Fighter IV, Halo 3.
> 
> How about arcade games...off the top of my head - Street Fighter II HDR, Perfect Dark, Outrun.



Am up for it. Will probably be getting BC2 as I was a massive Battlefield fan on the PC. So much so that my clan came second in the European championships for Battlefield 2


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 17, 2010)

Cool, BC2 would be a great choice given how team based it is. Should be able to pick up the 360 version quite cheaply now...


----------



## sim667 (Nov 23, 2010)

Yeah I'd be up for some BFBC2

I dont have halo reach, and I'd rather cut my left ball (the less productive) off than sit through any halo game.

I also dont have LFD2...... zombies can fuck right off.


----------



## electroplated (Nov 25, 2010)

BFBC2 co-op FTW!

when?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 25, 2010)

electroplated said:


> BFBC2 co-op FTW!
> 
> when?



I'm totally up for this, around tonight!


----------



## electroplated (Nov 25, 2010)

will get online after work in about 45 mins hopefully


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 25, 2010)

Ok cool, I'm going to be on CoD Ops for a couple more hours yet, will look for you around 8?


----------



## electroplated (Nov 25, 2010)

cool - assuming i can gain control of the TV post eastenders I'll be there!


----------



## chintz (Jan 4, 2011)

w00dan
 playing Need for Speed Hot pursuit and Halo Reach ( badly)


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 4, 2011)

chintz said:


> w00dan
> playing Need for Speed Hot pursuit and Halo Reach ( badly)



Cool will add ya.


----------



## chintz (Mar 10, 2011)

I added loads of Urbs and only 2 of you have added me
</Sulk>
w00dan


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 10, 2011)

The bastards


----------



## Yata (Oct 9, 2011)

TheYata

Black Ops, Halo Reach, CoD:WaW. Mainly playing BF3 beta and Alan Wake though if I'm honest, lol


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 9, 2011)

You getting B3?


----------



## bmd (Oct 13, 2011)

For some reason I can't edit my previous post on this thread but anyway, my name is now Jonny foreign3r


----------



## Alan Douglas (Jul 26, 2012)

truebluegerAL, im a COD fanboy  play MW3 & Black Ops mainly, got bored with Skyrim very easily


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 26, 2012)

I'm SupaKidE, mainly play B3 these days.


----------



## Callum91 (Dec 15, 2012)

BritzKrieg91. I mainly play BF3 and Halo.


----------



## Hoss (Oct 25, 2013)

I've just added a load of you on live.

I'm Horseb0x, if anyone's interested, and am mostly playing Skyrim (so no multiplayer, and also the reason why I barely post on here) but will be getting Arkham Origins in about 6 hours so plenty of scope for multiplayer action


----------



## Dannyhfx (Mar 11, 2017)

Xlanceuppercut 

Play most things got 224 games on my HDD


----------



## cybershot (Jun 11, 2019)

You can currently change your gamertag for free, please ensure you read what it changes it too before confirming as if yoi click submit and realise you hate it, you'll have to pay to change it back.

Xbox


----------

